# DIY tool cupboard & DIY Arcadia lighting



## lil-lynx (27 Apr 2013)

Has anyone mad the above , or made a hanging bracket to hand their tools of the trade , so tweezers bent and straight ones , scissors, sand flattener and maybe liquid fert holders only have a small amount of space , but im able to mount something to the side of the cupboard. 

Only because mine sit in front of the tank which makes it messy and they sometimes get in the way , fall on the floor ect ect . . . . . rather something more . . . " professional " 


Also im looking to build a lighting unit and bracket to sit on the tank or on the glass lid of an Arcadia 35l , or would you suggest 2 of the lights which come with the unit, tank will be co2 , EI and liquid carbo.


----------



## NanoJames (27 Apr 2013)

I'm sure I recently saw someone's DIY tool holder in the last week or so. I can't remember where I saw it but I think they put acrylic over magnets or something. I'm sorry it's so vague but the magnet part might give you an idea!


----------



## stu_ (27 Apr 2013)

Magnetic knife rack @ Wilkos ? £2 in store


----------



## NanoJames (27 Apr 2013)

stu_ said:


> Magnetic knife rack @ Wilkos ? £2 in store


That was it!


----------

